# Thoughts on Muzzles.



## J&K (Nov 11, 2017)

My 14 month old Kaiser has become unpredictable around people and dogs when on leash. He isn't allow off leash anymore because I don't trust him. 95% of the time he is fine but it's the 5% that has me worried. He's never bitten anyone but when he does react it's almost like he goes into a frenzy, he barks and tries to pull away, (he is on a prong collar and short leash so the pulling is corrected). I need to take him to a quiet spot, command him to sit and wait to get control of him again before we can resume walking. If I can't the behavior will continue the entire walk. I see no choice but to muzzle him. I don't trust him and I know my anxiety is making it worse. Can we both be trained and not require a muzzle eventually? It might be irrational but I don't want him muzzled for life but will do it if necessary. 

I had a phone consult with a trainer, she suggested neutering him (done 2 weeks ago) and crating him to start. He was crated but when he hit 70 lbs it stopped, now at 100 lbs it's not easy finding a crate. Suggestions on a place to purchase one would be appreciated? 

He has 3 walks a day. I use positive reinforcement training when we walk, I call him to attention (this was learned), if we walk by someone and he remains at attention he gets a treat. He is trainable. He heels, excellent recall, sits and waits to go outside, lets me take his toys, lays on command and goes to his bed when told. While he is trainable he is also a bully, he harasses one of my adult sons by thumping him in the balls with his snout and jumping on him. My son has done nothing to cause this, he is a gentle person. Kaiser's behavior is corrected and it will stop for a bit, then start up again. There are other instances of bullying too. 

I'm in a difficult situation because I'm stuck in an apartment caring for my injured son. We live in a national park, and wild animals are a serious threat in the spring so I'm stuck walking in town, normally we'd be on a trail. My son's dog is intact, untrained, also he barks at everything which often gets Kaiser started. Honestly I'm overwhelmed taking care of them both. 

So there is the full story. Thanks for your thoughts in advance.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Neutered 2 weeks ago the testosterone has not worn off yet.

It sounds like you have a lot on your plate already. The pack order, the dominating of your son, him lunging at people- this behavior has become established and will take a professional trainer experienced with German Shepherds. If your gut is telling you to muzzle him now, I advise you to do it and get professional advice ASAP.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Seems like his problems started a while ago.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...bout-prong-collar-neutering-reactive-dog.html


----------



## J&K (Nov 11, 2017)

It did start months ago but the prong collar brought it under control. It's back to where it was before and it's extremely worrisome and frustrating. So back to square 1 again and try to get him back under control.


----------



## J&K (Nov 11, 2017)

Nurse Bishop thanks for the reassurance neutering may help because I'm extremely frustrated and we are both stressed out. I have consulted a trainer but I don't think she is the right one for me. I'll try to find a German shepherd trainer. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## J&K (Nov 11, 2017)

I've decided to muzzle him and find a different trainer. I recognize my training so far hasn't been successful if he regressed within a couple of months. I'll find a German Shepherd experienced trainer in the city.

So, I'll leave this thread because I was given good advice in my thread "prong collar, neutering and a reactive dog" and have no doubt he needs a muzzle until his behavior problems are resolved with the right trainer. Thanks again and sorry for wasting anyone's time.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

J&K said:


> I've decided to muzzle him and find a different trainer. I recognize my training so far hasn't been successful if he regressed within a couple of months. I'll find a German Shepherd experienced trainer in the city.
> 
> So, I'll leave this thread because I was given good advice in my thread "prong collar, neutering and a reactive dog" and have no doubt he needs a muzzle until his behavior problems are resolved with the right trainer. Thanks again and sorry for wasting anyone's time.


Not wasting anyone's time if you listen. I have an 8 year old dog who started getting muzzled off property when she was about 3. She is highly reactive and definitely fear aggressive. For hikes and out of town stuff I don't muzzle but in the city yes. 
It's no big deal, she is fine with it and so am I. Much rather muzzled then risk a bite because someone touched her and scared her. I use a basket muzzle so she can still drink, pant and get treats.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

J&K said:


> I've decided to muzzle him and find a different trainer. I recognize my training so far hasn't been successful if he regressed within a couple of months. I'll find a German Shepherd experienced trainer in the city.
> 
> So, I'll leave this thread because I was given good advice in my thread "prong collar, neutering and a reactive dog" and have no doubt he needs a muzzle until his behavior problems are resolved with the right trainer. Thanks again and sorry for wasting anyone's time.


You aren't wasting anyone's time. Sometimes all you need is to "talk" out loud to find the solution.  It sounds like your dog is being a punk and needs to be properly corrected. A muzzle and a new trainer is the right path.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Not wasting anyone's time if you listen. I have an 8 year old dog who started getting muzzled off property when she was about 3. She is highly reactive and definitely fear aggressive. For hikes and out of town stuff I don't muzzle but in the city yes.
> It's no big deal, she is fine with it and so am I. Much rather muzzled then risk a bite because someone touched her and scared her. I use a basket muzzle so she can still drink, pant and get treats.


I meet these dogs on forest trails because the owners think that they will be the only ones there. No, because there are others who enjoy hiking out of town too. NB, how do you know that you won't encounter dogs and their people out of town and on hikes?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What does it matter if she doesn't have her dog muzzled on a forest trail as long as the dog is obedient or leashed?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I meet these dogs on forest trails because the owners think that they will be the only ones there. No, because there are others who enjoy hiking out of town too. NB, how do you know that you won't encounter dogs and their people out of town and on hikes?



Lol. First of all I go where there aren't people because I don't like them. If there are no cars, safe bet there are no people an hour from the nearest town. I don't hike on trails. Tourists go there and I don't like them.


But I also have Shadow on her long line and having owned a fear aggressive/reactive dog for 8 years I am hyper vigilant when it comes to our surroundings


----------



## J&K (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks Jax08 and Sabis mom


----------

